# 4 month old Baby won't play, just chews fingers constantly



## Lynzeigh

I don't have any idea what to do about this, I have tried distraction which lasts for a little while, baby hates pacifiers and cannot yet hold a teething ring properly and drops it after a few seconds. I worry this is hindering his development as he is busy constantly munching on his fingers instead of playing.

I have tried mittens but he just chews them and soaks them and really I want my boy to have his hands free so he can grasp and move them and explore them.

Does anyone have any other ideas, I know this is normal for him to chew fingers at this age but I worry it is excessive and holding him back. Am I worrying too much.

I am having to put vaseline in the creases of his neck as the dribbling is making him sore there too and his little fingers are wrinkly where they are constantly in his mouth :wacko:


----------



## steph.

Sounds like he might be teething. Sophia was the same, then she got two teeth!! and now its much better. Honestly i wouldnt do anything to stop him, it wont be doing him any harm. Its completely normal and part of their development.


----------



## Photojessy

My baby is almost 4 months and exactly the same, fingers in mouth all the time, I have a load of teething rings which she chews for a few seconds before dropping it. I have toys hung over her pram which she ignores!! She is dribbling all the time so her neck is a bit sore constantly with the sudocreme! 
It's obviously the eArly stages of teething so it must be pretty normal, I doubt it's affecting their development in any way. I think it's just a stage all babies go through at some point.


----------



## aymz1983

my 4 month is the same, sometimes toys will distract him momentarily, otherwise its fingers in the mouth (and anything else he happens to have in his hands lol.) 
as for the dribbling, ive gone and got some of the tommee tippe (i think) bibs, they have a thick erm, cuff i suppose is the word designed to help with the dribbling x


----------



## aliss

Hun he's 4 months... he doesn't need to 'play' in the sense of toys/games/other kids, chewing his hand is how he properly develops, it's about motor/sensory skills.

Chewing the hand at this age is the best game they have!! ;)


----------



## Lynzeigh

Thanks everyone for your replies, I guess I am over thinking things and worrying too much as a first time mummy lol. I feel a lot better knowing I am not alone in this and that it is normal and not something to be too concerned about :D thanks again and I will look for those bibs that you mention, they may help a bit with his neck xx


----------



## donnalou

My LO is exactly the same, she can now roll from one side of the room to the other still with her fingers in her mouth!

She would rather sit and watch me than play with toys unless the toy fits in her mouth that is.


----------



## dizz

At least his hand is a cheap, portable toy and best of all - he's not going to drop it every 10 seconds and want you to pick it back up for him!


----------



## WW1

Totally normal hun x


----------



## gidge

My LO is constantly chewing her hands even when i´m trying to feed her she tries to stick them in her mouth. when my hand go near her mouth she makes a grab for them too!!
My LO also gets a sore neck when she´s sick alot. I clean it with water and cotton wool and dry it completely then use baby powder to make sure it is dry. I would do this every nappy change and it clears within the day. xx


----------



## Lynzeigh

Very true he can't drop them :D I'll try the baby powder on his neck too, thanks ladies xxx


----------



## HK2011

Thanks for the idea. We have a 4 month old doing the same thing!


----------



## MumToEva

Same here! The only thing she's really interested in beyond her hands is a muslin, cause she chews on it too! :) I reckon it's maybe better than chewing her hands all the time as is soaks up some of the dribble, gives her hands a bit of a rest and I can give her a clean one regularly. Might be worth trying? xx


----------



## Kaede351

My LO is 12 weeks old, and he doesn't just put his fingers in his mouth... He tries to fit in his entire fist and half his arm (followed by wretching/gagging lmao). He will hold things foray be 5 seconds if I place them in his hand and arrange his fingers do he's gripping it... But he doesn't try and grab or hold stuff by himself yet. It will come :) I've been told boys are lazier than girls too lol. No idea if that's true or not, but something to think about ;)

XxX


----------



## Lynzeigh

I like the muslin cloth idea also, I will see if he takes to that, his poor little fingers need a rest lol, they end up all wrinkly!
Yes I reckon he could possibly be a bit of a lazy boy too possibly :D


----------

